# Even Nikon has announced its FF successors.



## HTCahHTC (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi people,

Just hoping to share my thoughts and gain some of your insights. Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.

Honestly, in my opinion, Canon is tailing way behind. When Nikon released its D3s, Canon didn't release pro cameras, and I have to admit the D3s is a beast. Now Nikon has a updated beast coming.

What do you guys think?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.



I must have missed the press release. Can you post a link to it?

Well, no, because it's still just a rumor. THey've announced nothing. Granted, they haven't scheduled worldwide press events to unveil a new microscope objective or a flash. But to be clear, the rumor is that "_The D700 replacement will be available in Fall 2011 and the D3s replacement will be available at the beginning of 2012._" Plus, NRguy doesn't even believe that there will be a D700 replacement, and instead is suggesting an D400 (DX/APS-C) alongside the D4.

Given that this is an _rumor_ of an _future_ announcement for an _even-more-in-the-future_ release date (perhaps 2012), I would not say Canon is 'way behind'.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 3, 2011)

Could you point us to Nikon's announcement? The folks over at Nikon Rumors are almost as impatient as we are and I'm sure they'd love to see it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, and about:



HTCahHTC said:


> When Nikon released its D3s, Canon didn't release pro cameras,



The Nikon D3s was announced on October 14, 2009. The Canon 1D Mark IV was announced just six days later, on October 20, 2009. So, does a six day gap constitute 'not releasing', or is the 1DIV not a pro camera? Or perhaps option 3, you need to get your facts straight?


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is safe to say that at least Nikon has announced a worldwide press event, with the possibility of releasing the D700/D3 successors at it. I wish Canon at least had a timeline for revamping their pro models. We haven't heard a single peep from them, and I highly doubt they'll be releasing newer models without a huge press event. I feel like Canon is dragging their feet when it comes to this.


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 3, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Just hoping to share my thoughts and gain some of your insights. Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.
> 
> ...



i think you have way to much time on your hands... or given your first posting is some nikon crap.... you are a troll.

how can canon be WAY behind when nikon JUST announced itÂ´s new model? well i did not know if that is true at all, at least i heard nothing.

but well... i canÂ´t look into the future when canon will make an anouncement.. but if it comes in april 2012 then yes.. canon will be way behind i guess.


----------



## Ivar (Aug 3, 2011)

While it is only a rumor, it makes quite sense - Nikon has 4 years development cycle (the D3s was 2 years mid-life modest update) and as I understand the press conferences for announcements are confirmed though no idea about the content. For Canon, we have no such dates, even rumored. Hopefully it will be not a catch up game this time. 

As the supposed Nikon D4 is a direct competitor to the 1D MK4, I deduct that this is the body which Canon is going to update first despite the long lifetime of the 1Ds Mk3. 

I personally have feeling that the Nikon D3s mid-life modest update didn't have less output than full-cycle 1D Mk4 (and this is what it makes a bit pale), the latter even looking more like a catch up by forced ISO specs, clearly not to be meant there without the sake of the competition.


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 3, 2011)

My fingers are crossed that Canon releases something so great that it puts Nikon users back in their place. Of course, I do hope even further in the future it flip flops again just to keep driving innovation. 

I'd still like to be on top for a while as a Canon user though (although I still say the 5D Mark II and the Nikon d3x have very comparable image quality at a huge price difference).


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 3, 2011)

I am a diehard Canon fan, but I do think the poster is correct in some respects...

Canon is supposedly behind with regards to a few features that most of us would like to see. Dual card slots, Low noise at high ISO, faster, more accurate, auto focus (especially in low light). Me personally I'd like to see a histogram based on the RAW file if I am shooting RAW (I don't know if Nikon has that, doubt it). 

The 5D Mark II is probably the most popular of the Canon line up and that's where we want to see these features. Canon and Nikon like to play leapfrog and this time it's Canon's turn to pull ahead. It isn't like they don't have the resources. The question the poster is asking is basically what do we think if Canon doesn't step up to the plate and leapfrog Nikon as they rightly should...


----------



## HTCahHTC (Aug 3, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa, to clear things up a lil', I got the news from NR here http://nikonrumors.com/2011/08/02/august-24th-nikon-d700-and-d3s-successors.aspx/.

It stated:


> Nikon will announce D700 and D3s successors on August 24th, 2011. The D700 replacement will be available in Fall 2011 and the D3s replacement will be available at the beginning of 2012.



It stated 'WILL ANNOUNCE', therefore i interpreted it as a confirmation.

As what Canihaspicture has said,


> Canon is supposedly behind with regards to a few features that most of us would like to see. Dual card slots, Low noise at high ISO, faster, more accurate, auto focus (especially in low light). Me personally I'd like to see a histogram based on the RAW file if I am shooting RAW (I don't know if Nikon has that, doubt it).


I was trying to mean this. I'm sure many Canon users share the same thoughts in regards to the technical terms not being able to go head-to-head on with Nikon's?

and to Gothmoth, yes indeed, I have WAYYYY too much time on my hands, got a problem?

Anw no offense to anyone out there. Like I've said, just trying to share my thoughts and gain some insights.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree with HTC, Canon is lagging and hopefully this will light a fire within the company to actually announce / and or release something, anything.....

In another thread, Sony was mentioned as making serious waves which will leave Canon in it's wake if they don't react.


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 3, 2011)

canon is in INTELS postition in the camera market.

canon is no. 1 when it comes to sales figures.
despite the quake canon still makes profit.. unlike other companys.

canon does not have to be the first on the market with new products.

you donÂ´t have to rush out new products when your old ones sell like sliced bread.
hell i could sell more stuff if i only had it.. the problem is that the quake made things even worse and there is not enough gear so my customers have to wait for some bodys and lenses.

and canon, believe me, sure does not need advices from some guys in internet forums. 
they are well aware and positioned to react.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 4, 2011)

Gothmoth said:


> and canon, believe me, sure does not need advices from some guys in internet forums.
> they are well aware and positioned to react.


Well, we all like to think that occasionally they read what is being written and change their plans if that's what their users want - not a startling or even Internet age concept (remember mail in response cards, Japanese like to use the French term "enquete?")

Aside from that I think you are correct in that Canon still has the dominant position.

However, it is an option question as to whether the competing technology (constant autofocus, newer Sony sensor tech, and EVFs all come to mind) are going to be either just a marketing bludgeon against the Canon SLR market, or if it will present people with real advantages over what Canon has (although I suppose it's also possible that Canon has some aces up its sleeve that we don't know about - of course I haven't heard anything about patents in some of these areas, and they would have been filed and I would have expected to read about them here). In either case, they are something Canon surely has eyes on.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 4, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.



That's probably what Canon has been waiting for! Wait for your competitor to announce their new product, so that you can trump them days/weeks later.


----------



## Ivar (Aug 4, 2011)

DJL329 said:


> HTCahHTC said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.
> ...



One can only hope the trumping is nowhere near Ã  la adding additional numerical ISO figure without checking if it is going to be useful and up to one's standards.


----------



## RuneL (Aug 4, 2011)

Canihaspicture said:


> I am a diehard Canon fan, but I do think the poster is correct in some respects...
> 
> Canon is supposedly behind with regards to a few features that most of us would like to see. Dual card slots, Low noise at high ISO, faster, more accurate, auto focus (especially in low light). Me personally I'd like to see a histogram based on the RAW file if I am shooting RAW (I don't know if Nikon has that, doubt it).



The 1D/s has had dual card slots since launch, yes, one of them is an SD-card, but those are dual card slots. 
The AF in the 1D is fine?


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 4, 2011)

RuneL said:


> The 1D/s has had dual card slots since launch, yes, one of them is an SD-card, but those are dual card slots.
> The AF in the 1D is fine?



You must have missed the rest of my post... We, the consumers, want these in a 5D product at a 5D price (or slightly higher).


----------



## moreorless (Aug 4, 2011)

Ivar said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > HTCahHTC said:
> ...



There has been talk of Canon testing multiple different versions of the 5D mk 3 though so perhaps there waiting to see what Nikon go with before picking one?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2011)

moreorless said:


> There has been talk of Canon testing multiple different versions of the 5D mk 3 though so perhaps there waiting to see what Nikon go with before picking one?



Canon is always testing prototypes in the field of not only cameras, but other products as well. As they get closer to release, there may be many copies of the near final prototypes. Prototype 1Ds MK IV's have been spotted for over two years, for example


----------



## Ivar (Aug 4, 2011)

moreorless said:


> Ivar said:
> 
> 
> > One can only hope the trumping is nowhere near Ã  la adding additional numerical ISO figure without checking if it is going to be useful and up to one's standards.
> ...



I was referring to the 1D Mk4, and looking at the result they didn't have plan B.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't want a 5D Mark III; I want a 5D Mark IV. With a release date of now. At the T2i's price point. And I want three CF card slots, because one 64GB card isn't big enough and four seconds is too long to swap out media, plus one for back-up. Oh, and throw a second direct print button on there to print from multiple flashcards at once. If Canon doesn't produce, I'm going to Nikon. 

FOLKS, GO TAKE PICTURES AND STOP FREAKING OUT ABOUT NIKON VS. CANON! If you really think Nikon offers you such significantly better equipment, switch over. Just don't be whining about it constantly.


----------



## Bokehmon (Aug 21, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> I don't want a 5D Mark III; I want a 5D Mark IV. With a release date of now. At the T2i's price point. And I want three CF card slots, because one 64GB card isn't big enough and four seconds is too long to swap out media, plus one for back-up. Oh, and throw a second direct print button on there to print from multiple flashcards at once. If Canon doesn't produce, I'm going to Nikon.
> 
> FOLKS, GO TAKE PICTURES AND STOP FREAKING OUT ABOUT NIKON VS. CANON! If you really think Nikon offers you such significantly better equipment, switch over. Just don't be whining about it constantly.



pure gold


----------



## Gothmoth (Aug 23, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> FOLKS, GO TAKE PICTURES AND STOP FREAKING OUT ABOUT NIKON VS. CANON! If you really think Nikon offers you such significantly better equipment, switch over. Just don't be whining about it constantly.



you speak to the wrong people.

the people here are what makes me happy as a shop owner.... GEAR FREAKS. ;D


----------



## J. McCabe (Aug 24, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> Just hoping to share my thoughts and gain some of your insights. Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.
> 
> Honestly, in my opinion, Canon is tailing way behind. When Nikon released its D3s, Canon didn't release pro cameras, and I have to admit the D3s is a beast. Now Nikon has a updated beast coming.
> 
> What do you guys think?



That people shouldn't treat rumors too seriously.


----------



## Tarrum (Aug 24, 2011)

You know, there are always some silly fanboys on both sides, claiming that either Canon or Nikon is way behind, and they list some settings and features that are missing. Don't you guys ever get tired of that? Sure, you want to switch to Nikon even though none of them announced anything, then go. If you would really need to switch, I doubt you'd be asking us here.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 24, 2011)

Eagle Eye said:


> I don't want a 5D Mark III; I want a 5D Mark IV. With a release date of now. At the T2i's price point. And I want three CF card slots, because one 64GB card isn't big enough and four seconds is too long to swap out media, plus one for back-up. Oh, and throw a second direct print button on there to print from multiple flashcards at once. If Canon doesn't produce, I'm going to Nikon.
> 
> FOLKS, GO TAKE PICTURES AND STOP FREAKING OUT ABOUT NIKON VS. CANON! If you really think Nikon offers you such significantly better equipment, switch over. Just don't be whining about it constantly.



It's a rumour site - that's what people tend to do here


----------



## K-amps (Aug 24, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> It is safe to say that at least Nikon has announced a worldwide press event, with the possibility of releasing the D700/D3 successors at it. I wish Canon at least had a timeline for revamping their pro models. We haven't heard a single peep from them, and I highly doubt they'll be releasing newer models without a huge press event. I feel like Canon is dragging their feet when it comes to this.



Dragging their feet or keeping their cards close to their chest, either way it seems to be a viable strategy for them. The probably do have timeline in place, but they choose not to publish it (kind of like apple) till they can demonstrate a distinctive competancy.

I know it is frustrating for guys like us who have to wait in the dark.... but sometimes good things come to those who wait.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 24, 2011)

K-amps said:


> Chewy734 said:
> 
> 
> > It is safe to say that at least Nikon has announced a worldwide press event, with the possibility of releasing the D700/D3 successors at it. I wish Canon at least had a timeline for revamping their pro models. We haven't heard a single peep from them, and I highly doubt they'll be releasing newer models without a huge press event. I feel like Canon is dragging their feet when it comes to this.
> ...



Exactly. Apple doesn't blab about their products until the day they announce them, and the press can usually play with/experience the product first hand that day. Sometimes they go on sale at the same time.

Worse, Canon could be like Mazda and keep showing dead-sexy prototypes and giving us smiley-faces! 

I think the fisheye was the silliest wait for release from announcement that I'd seen in a while. Now that it's out, I don't have the cash to rent it . . .


----------



## thepancakeman (Aug 24, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> .... but sometimes good things come to those who wait.



Yes, but he who hesitates is lost. 8)


----------



## Flake (Aug 24, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Just hoping to share my thoughts and gain some of your insights. Nikon has already announced its successors of its D700 and D3s, and they will be releasing it on the 24th August.
> 
> ...



Funny isn't it, but Nikon have only announced compact cameras today, so where are these mythical replacements to the D700 and D3s, can we consider that your opinion of Canon trailing way behind has changed somewhat?


----------



## Woody (Aug 26, 2011)

24th of August had come and gone.... And no new Nikon DSLR. 

Those Nikon fanboys who think that Nikon is stupid enough to release a D700 successor to compete with their D3s (or successor) can continue day-dreaming. Once bitten, twice shy. Nikon will never attempt anything like that again. The D700 was a necessity for Nikon several years ago because they had to stop the loss of photographers to the Canon fold. At this point in time, a D700 successor will only surface one year or more after the D3s and/or D3X (depending how Nikon wants to pitch the D700 successor... as a speed demon or pixel monster...) are updated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2011)

Woody said:


> Those Nikon fanboys ...



Well, at least one is going to switch to Canon. It must be true, like everything else on the internet...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2011)

HTCahHTC said:


> I got the news from NR ... It stated 'WILL ANNOUNCE', therefore i interpreted it as a confirmation.



Well, in that case I hold title to a large suspension bridge connecting a pair of New York City boroughs...are you interested in a purchase? By the way, did you know that "gullible" is not in the dictionary? As history has now shown, instead of a D4/D800 and a 1DsIV/5DIII, 'they' got FoolPix and 'we' got PowerSh1t. 

Oh well, I'm _sure_ the next rumored announcement date is RIGHT. ;D


----------

